# Ecran à moitié sombre.



## dithom (13 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Les 2 sujets précédents traitant du même sujet datent un peu et n'ont pas trouver de solutions 

Voila, depuis le 1er janvier la moitié gauche de mon imac 27' est plus sombre que la moitié droite, embêtant car je comptais justement le revendre. L'assombrissement n'est pas fort marqué mais sur fond blanc il est clairement visible. 
En gros je sais pas quoi faire. Solution "maison ou l'envoyer chez apple pour qu'ils le répare (ca me couterait combien?)
http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=408651P1120002.jpg
http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=124807P1120004.jpg

En tout cas merci d'avance pour vos reponses


----------



## gmaa (13 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Tiens donc!
Cela vient juste de m'arriver.
Ce n'est pas (encore) constant.
Il y a de temps en temps des "à coup" de changement de luminosité.
C'est un iMac 27" de 2009 (Applecare expiré en fin 2012! )
RdV téléphonique pris avec Apple mardi prochain.
Je crains le pire.
Probablement carte graphique en train de mourir.


----------



## dithom (13 Janvier 2013)

J'ai oublié de préciser, j'ai un mid-2010 et j'ai ce problème depuis le 1er janvier


----------



## ntx (13 Janvier 2013)

Non si l'image ne fait juste que s'assombrir, cela vient plutôt du retro éclairage qui rend l'âme. A savoir si cela se répare ...


----------



## rabortx (13 Janvier 2013)

hello

non c'est pas la carte graphique !
non, c'est pas le rétro éclairage !
problème connu et archi connu sur les 27'
c'est la dalle et la carte contrôleur qui lâche
ça commence par le cote gauche plus sombre , puis des niveau déclairage qui changent , genre le Mac flash , puis impression que qq chose coule derrière lécran et enfin tout le cote gauche tellement sombre que lon vois a peine les icônes dans le dock cote gauche
Apple connait le problème , a vous de gueuler sur un remplacement de cette dalle
même si plus sous garantie
perso j'ai eu la chance d'avoir pris apple care sur 3 ans 
appelé Apple le samedi , le lundi un réparateur passe et me change le tout en 20 minutes sur place , depuis juin 2012 RAS 

bon courage
RabortX


----------



## gmaa (13 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour cette info!
J'entendais bien manifester mon mécontentement


----------



## Th__72 (13 Janvier 2013)

J'ai très exactement le même soucis sur mon 27". Il est en ce moment en réparation pour encore 2 semaines... 

http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/cadeau-de-bonne-annee-1207991.html


----------



## Bubblefreddo (13 Janvier 2013)

Inscrivez-vous sur http://www.dirty-screen.com/inscrivez-vous. c'est toujours un moyen d'exprimer son mécontentement... d'autant plus que ce problème de rétroéclairage se rencontre de plus en plus... et il intervient juste après la garantie....
or en négociant bien, et en montrant qu'on n'est pas du genre à se laisser faire, on arrive souvent à avoir une intervention prise en charge par Apple, même hors garantie...

Bon courage en tout cas!


----------



## macabee (15 Janvier 2013)

revolution , etc ...


----------



## Locke (15 Janvier 2013)

Au vu des images, je confirme que c'est la carte de rétroéclairage. Un technicien est venu chez moi cet après-midi pour me changer mon écran taché et il a aussi changé une carte, assez imposante.

Je lui ai demandé ce que c'était, il m'a répondu à quoi ça servait et que lors d'un changement de dalle, cette carte de rétroéclairage est systématiquement changée.

Il n'a pas mis plus de 15 minutes pour changer le tout. Ce qui m'a amusé, c'est de le regarder faire, et lorsque je vois tous les tutoriels et toutes les précautions qu'il faudrait prendre, j'ai bien rigolé.

Voir des photos est une chose, voir le matériel ouvert une autre. Pour information, c'est un technicien de chez Maintronic qui est passé et le plus rigolo c'est qu'il a laissé mon iMac 27 en position verticale.


----------



## gmaa (15 Janvier 2013)

Mon Mac est chez un réparateur agréé.
Le problème est qu'*il faut "prendre le défaut sur le fait"!*
Je n'avais pas pris de photo. *Il fallait y penser!* Qu'on se le dise!
Ils le mettent en service pour constater et agir.
Le problème est que ce défaut n'est pas constant, il s'était remis en marche sans le défaut...
Cela peut prendre du temps!

Le défaut de la carte de rétro-éclairage est connu.
Merci Apple pour cette politique...


----------



## Bubblefreddo (18 Janvier 2013)

Sur dirty-screen.com, ce problème de rétroéclairage est de plus en plus courant...après les lignes verticales, la jaunisse, les taches grises...ça commence à être pénible.
Il parait même qu'il y a un problème de rémanence sur les nouveaux iMacs... est-ce tellement difficile de faire un écran sans défaut?


----------



## ntx (19 Janvier 2013)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> est-ce tellement difficile de faire un écran sans défaut?


Un non, mais des centaines de milliers voire des millions répartis sur plusieurs fabricants et usines, oui.


----------



## gmaa (24 Janvier 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Mon Mac est chez un réparateur agréé.
> Le problème est qu'*il faut "prendre le défaut sur le fait"!*
> Je n'avais pas pris de photo. *Il fallait y penser!* Qu'on se le dise!
> Ils le mettent en service pour constater et agir.
> ...



Le problème étant aléatoire, n'a pas été constaté en atelier...

Revenu à la maison, après 2 jours d'utilisation normale, rebelote!

Cette fois photos envoyées au réparateur agréé qui contacte Apple.

À suivre...


----------

